# Swearing



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 17, 2022)

Over the past few weeks, we have seen an increase in casual and low level swearing.

Members have been given advice and in some cases, infractions have been given out.

Please can everyone be reminded that this is a strictly no swearing forum, you are all intelligent enough to express yourselves without having to swear.

This also includes disguised swearing using asterisks or symbols etc

Amalgamated swear words ie “twunt” are also not allowed

Perps will not get a warning shot across the bows, it’s straight infractions 

Thank you
Your Mod Team


----------

